# GA Family On-Line Tournament - Week 1!!!



## SOS (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Georgia Family On-Line Tournament

Here are the rules and good luck! 

The tourney will run for five weeks.  This is Week 1 starting on Monday, June 23, 2008.

Key here is to have fun.  Warm up as much as you like, but you’re on your honor to shoot at one target for score – no fair shooting all week then picking your best…LOL.

• Shoot your first target using 5 arrows.  Post a picture or scan of your target with your screen name (the one you signed up with) and your score WRITTEN ON THE TARGET on the weekly thread.

1. Any bow longbow or recurve – No Sights whatsoever.
2. No arrow restrictions….carbon, wood, aluminum, cane….etc…are OK
(note: let me know your bow and arrow, and I’ll note it on the score sheet)
3. A cut line gets rounded up
4. An “X” is a 12 everything else is as marked
5. Targets must be turned in by Sunday (6/29 this week) at midnight.
6. You cannot shoot all 5 targets in one week and turn them in one at a time or all at one time
7. You may practice/warm up before shooting your target
8. If more then 5 arrow holes appear in your target your weeks target will be a zero, or you will be asked to reshoot that week. 
9. Targets will be shot at a distance of 15 yards or 45 feet for men, 12 yards for women and 10 yards for youth 14 years old and under if they would like.
10. Everyone will shoot the chosen Target no exceptions 
11. WRITE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND SCORE SOMEWHERE ON THE TARGET. Other information such as bow and arrow combo is OK as long name and score are there as well….Make them readable.
12. No whining, moaning, groaning, or complaining.
13. You may NOT use a visual aid on your target. Such as an orange dot covering the X - ain't no stinking orange dots on deer!

We will be using this target so that everyone can print it. It will print on regular paper (8.5X11).

Best you can get is a 60 (5 arrow * 12 points = 60).  Although the numbers don’t show, do score the 6 Ring and a 5 for the outer edge.

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/...0for 200.pdf


The time on your post will be the official time - must be in by midnight each Sunday night.This gives you the whole weekend to shoot/post scores.

Here’s wishing you just enough luck to come in second behind me!

Steve


----------



## SOS (Jun 22, 2008)

I just had a thought that should be reasonable to everyone.  Since it is the summer and 4th of July falls during this time, some folks may be vacationing.  I would suggest you plan ahead and post 2 targets the week before, noting the proper week numbers for each.

I want everyone to shoot - no excuses like you'll be out of town on vacation or business now!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 22, 2008)

It may just be me, but I think your target link is bad.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve, your target link is not working.
Marty


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 22, 2008)

I pulled the target from the other post.  Does it cut off the sides when y'all print it?


----------



## deersled (Jun 22, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> I pulled the target from the other post.  Does it cut off the sides when y'all print it?



mine did....but I ain't too good at this computer stuff





surprised I got it to even print


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/300 reduced for 200.pdf




See if this one works.


----------



## SOS (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/PDFs/300 reduced for 200.pdf

I just cut a pasted the site again, see if this works better.

And, Yes, the sides are cut off.  You should get the entire Bull and through the 7 ring.  Rings on 6 and 5 are incomplete and the numbers don't show.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll be posting 2 this week as I will be sitting on the beach next week. I don't think the other vacationers would appreciate me shootin from the balcony:and I KNOW my wife would shove me over the rail if I tried. Good luck to all and good shootin.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 22, 2008)

Went out tonite for some practice after church.  Put the target on the front of the block.  I've been experimenting with some different fletching, point weights, brace height, etc. so I only had 4 arrows.  Scores ran 23, 6, 18 and 20.   Consistent I'm not.

Thanks for putting this thing together for us.  I'm sure it will make me take my practice more seriously as I find that if I really concentrate and get in the "zone" I shoot much better, not great but better.  Nothing like a little peer pressure to make you buckle down and try harder.


----------



## SOS (Jun 23, 2008)

SGADawg,

You're a new shooter, why don't you shoot at a comfortable distance.  Just let me know and we'll put a "*" by your name.  You may not win the "state bragging rights", but you can work on consistency at a distance you are ready to try.

This is for fun, don't get frustrated by trying to match a certain distance when you are learning.  Pick 10 or 12, and shoot all 5 weeks and watch your improvement.

Hey, works for me...and I'm running this thing...and I'm just a nice Tech guy.  Gotta be careful...if I get anymore considerate and sensitive, someone will think I'm a democrat......


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 23, 2008)

"Preciate it, SOS,  but I'll shoot at 15 yds like others.  The only way to get better is to put myself up against folks better than me.  I'm thick skinned enough to "man-up" and post the bad with the good.  As I have stated, my biggest prob is concentration.   With the pressure on, maybe I'll dial it up a notch.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2008)

Dadgum, but that's a little bitty bull!

I'm just glad there ain't any of my money riding on the outcome of this deal.

Either way, me thinks I'm gonna get embarrassed.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 23, 2008)

*Week #1*

Guess I'll go first.







Chris


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2008)

I quit!



Just kidding. Fine shootin' Hooked.


----------



## SOS (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, so much for leading my own tournament.....let's see, excuses include:
--Shooting the first D97 string I made over the weekend
--Was 8:30 and getting dark - note flash photography
--My printer obviously has some inkjet issues at the moment - no X-ring to focus on (of course it should be good practice for zebra in Africa in 2 months)
--Maybe a cocktail or two with dinner....hmmmmm

That said, except for one shot a tad low, I'm happy with El Cheapo and my shooting....and still got my clocked cleaned!!!!!!


----------



## SOS (Jun 23, 2008)

By the way, nice shooting Hooked.....no wonder there are no deer and hogs left at Horse Creek!  That's five very short blood trails there!

My bow of choice, as many know, is El Cheapo, my homemade TD Longbow - approx 50 @ almost 29".  The arrows are stiff GT 5575's so I could chunk some weight on the front.  350 grains to be exact.  Total weight about 675.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jun 23, 2008)

that's awesome shootin' Hooked!

Do we get extra points if we completely miss with all five shots?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 23, 2008)

Let me give y'all a shooting tip.  When you nock your arrow, look to make sure it is not nocked under your bottom nocking point.  It WILL cause you to shoot high.

I won't complain with  my group though. That'll probably be the highest score I shoot.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 23, 2008)

Good shooting!!! Maybe I can do mine tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve, I like that zebra target.  Maybe you should stand it on edge so the stripes will be vertical and more realistic.

No question that would be 5 dead zebras (or is it 5 dead zebra?).


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang Chris, that is some sho' 'nuff fine shooting.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang, y'all wouldn't think of puttin any pressure on the rest of us would you? Looks like some good shootin to me!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 24, 2008)

Man i can see that im going to have to practice
Chris looks like he got his release problem fixed!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 24, 2008)

DENNIS said:


> Man i can see that im going to have to practice
> Chris looks like he got his release problem fixed!



Dennis, it's a day to day struggle.  Probably three times in the last week, if I had shot a group on that target from 20 yards, all of my shots would have been out of the black to the left.  And it could happen again today.  I'm just glad I've got plenty of time left to try and get it grooved before bow season.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like I will be out of this grand cyber event due to surgery on my hand July 9th but I will play as long as I can. I decided to go ahead and give it a shot this morning and here it is.

Ironically enough I practiced yesterday shooting five rounds of five and averaged a score of 43 so at least I didn't drop yesterday's average.


----------



## deersled (Jun 24, 2008)

what happens if you drop one off the paper into what would've been the 6 ring? Count it.....or not?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll let Steve clarify but I suspect since this is an honor event that if you think it is in then count it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 24, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Fine shootin' Hooked.



I'm rooting for you Dutch! Don't get shy now.


----------



## SOS (Jun 24, 2008)

Ya gotta hit paper for it to count.   For that little bit of 6 ring that doesn't make it to the side of the paper, just use your best judgment whether it is a 5 or 6 .

Good job, Al.  Due to extenuating circumstances, shoot a few extra targets and post them each week while you are recuperating.  I'll be glad to cut another gimpy old man some slack....as Bill Clinton would say (NO, not have a cigar), "I feel your pain".  Except mine is in my knee!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2008)

Good shooting guys!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 24, 2008)

My week 1 results


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang good shootin' belle&bows!!! Looks like you and HookedN21 have given us all something to shoot at.

This is gettin' funner and funner.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hogdgz week 1*

Here's mine for the 1st week, sorry if you cant read the name and score on the target. This is getting fun, cant wait to see some more.

Black Widow
53#@28
Score= 42


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is mine. I wasn't sure how to score it since i hit low and only in the white on one shot. I'm not sure if that counts as a five or a zero.  So I guess I scored either a 34 or a 39.


----------



## SOS (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang, Chase.  Ya bring a tear to my eye.  Just a year ago you brought an out of tune bow to a TBG hunt, hoping to learn a little....looks like you've learned a little!  Good shooting!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Steve, without all ya'lls help I would have already gave up. Ya'll have got me addicted!!! Steve I still remember you letting me borrow your lantern b/c I came unprepared. 
I can't wait for all of us to get together and shoot!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 24, 2008)

cardenuto14 said:


> Here is mine. I wasn't sure how to score it since i hit low and only in the white on one shot. I'm not sure if that counts as a five or a zero.  So I guess I scored either a 34 or a 39.



Looks like a 40 to me.  5 points for the one in the white and it looks like you've got a linebreaker between 3 and 4 o'clock that is a 9.


----------



## Jeff Fortner (Jun 24, 2008)

Printed my targets.  I'll be slinging arrows at'em tomorrow!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, this is a lot of fun. I can't wait to see what scores have been posted since my last look. Good shootin guys

Al, thanks, with enough rootin even a blind hawg...

cardenuto14, looks like a 40 to me too!

SOS, since I'll "have my toes in the sand and a drink in my hand" next week I'll be shootin for score and postin on Thursday evening for week 2. Would you like me to start a new thread entitled GA ON-LINE TOURNAMENT-WEEK 2? Maybe give you fellas a little somethin to shoot for next week

Keep postin em up folks. Like I said earlier, this is so cool. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 25, 2008)

Hooked, I see a wee tiny little hole at the top of your target, that makes a 6th hole!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2008)

I was hot this morning and thought I would really smoke a target, so I tried my first for score.  From 15 yards it looked a little worse than it actually was.  I know I can do a whole lot better, but here is my first.  Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 25, 2008)

Ain't nothing wrong with that Apex!!! Good shootin


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree! That's some good shootin Apex!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 25, 2008)

Man this is gonna be embarasing.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 25, 2008)

"I know I can do a whole lot better"

That's some good shootin Apex and you can stop the mind games anytime


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I know I can do a whole lot better, but here is my first.  Maybe next week will be better.



 Don't we all know that we can do better?

Dang good shootin' for sure and it ain't likely anyone is gonna get a perfect score of 60 'cause I don't think the 12 ring is big enough to allow 5 arras to cut it. Of course, I suppose if you had a couple of robin hoods in the same group you could score 60.

SOS, I ain't complainin'!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have about eight excuses for  my poor shooting. Fact is I deserve this poor score as I have not shot a bow all summer. I'll make an effore to improve. 
Clay


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's OK Clay because that is what this is all about in the first place. Steve wants us to have a fun reason to get ready for September.

For me the trick to this thing is making the first one count so I will have something to focus on.


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2008)

Dag,

Even though you haven't been shooting, like Al said, that's a great reason for the tourney.  Make you get out there.

For me, it isn't a good evening if I don't shoot at least one round every night after work.  It is this daily shooting that helps me be the consistently mediocre shot I am.....


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2008)

B&B,

It's my tournament, I've decided to change the rules.  Anyone going to the beach only gets to shoot and extra target early or late if they invite everyone down for a couple of days!!!  What say, All?  Monday and Tuesday work for everyone?  Gives B&B a day or two to get the bar set up....

When you start the week 2 thread, you can post the address of your beach house for the week.....I'm hoping for Edisto!

That title will work great....and have a great time.  Steve


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is my first target, although not a winner I am quite proud of it.  I was just hoping to get all the arrows on the paper.  OOPS, got the date wrong.  That is what happens when you work weird days off.
Plus...a shameless plug for a little knife I just finished.
Dan


----------



## badcompany (Jun 25, 2008)

Well we will be in Panama City next week for the Little League World Series. Come on down. I am sure my son would love a chearing section.
Now I gotta go see if I can pull my bow. Severe sprained my left wrist last week.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 25, 2008)

Dan, that's a dang good group!  Anytime I can shoot 'em the size of my fist, I'll take it.  To heck with the score.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are posting some great scores. I'll need until tomorrow to get mine up. It'll take me at least that long to come up with some good excuses for my poor showing.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 25, 2008)

*My sons score*

My boys want to play too. I am posting this for my son Christopher. My youngest son(bootlegger) will post his own.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 25, 2008)

Good shooting Scott.  Me and the boy will post ours tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bootlegger (Jun 25, 2008)

*My scores*

I am really new to this,soI am not the best.I think I am doing pretty well for my age[10].I still have some progess to do,but I try my best.I hope to get as good as my dad. He is really good Once I started I was hooked.It is really fun.


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2008)

Bootlegger, you and your Dad and brother are all doing great!  You put all those in about a 6" group - you'll beat a lot of folks like that - more importantly, kill a lot of deer.  Move that group down about 2 inches and think of the score then....WELL DONE!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 25, 2008)

Great shooting guys!!! I cant wait till next week!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 25, 2008)

Bootlegger, that is great!  good shooting! 
Dan


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been slacking hte last few weeks just haven't had the time to shoot, 
I started out with some practice shoots and Wasn't even close to the paper at 15 yards with the first 5 arras, All just under the paper. 

Well a few rounds later I decided to shoot for a weekly score. 

Here it is a 39 

Oh the Whole in the top right is where the Staple Pulled through the paper I didn't take time to slowly remove it. 

I can re-shoot if need be, 
Makes no difference to me









Yep I know I need to get some practicing in before next weeks Score, this was horrible,


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is my Step-sons score, 
A 14 
He has only shoot about a dozen times with me and is still trying to work on forum. 
Hopefully I can get him to the next Tbg shoot. 
ONly 2 holes in the target, He is getting better though


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2008)

SOS said:


> Bootlegger, you and your Dad and brother are all doing great!  You put all those in about a 6" group - you'll beat a lot of folks like that - more importantly, kill a lot of deer.  Move that group down about 2 inches and think of the score then....WELL DONE!



AMEN! Good shooting everyone and I REALLY like the family efforts! I see some really good groups which indicates consistency in form!

Dutchman, stop worrying about a poor score, there ain't no poor score. Everyone is doing their bests based on their own experience and limitations. In other words, grade yourself on the learning curve and have no shame.

I think it's great when someone posts up a target with only a few holes in it because it lets others know they are not the only ones. We all had to start somewhere and I guarantee you we didn't start out putting them in the bulls eye.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 26, 2008)

Good shootin everybody. I am really enjoying all the looks at the efforts being put out. This is great fun!

To all that would like to join in on the beach festivities let me give y'all a run down before you solidify your travel arrangements... Here goes...

1 choc. lab 75#s (Belle) ... hence the handle
1 mini dachsund ( McCoy)
1 daughter + 1 daughters boyfriend
1 daughter + 1 new son-in-law ( married her off last w/e)
1 son (15) + 2 sons friends (both 15)
1 chief ( my darling wife)
1 check writer and grill man (me)

So much for a relaxing week So... now that you see the clan if y'all would STILL like to join in, come on.

Actually, we do this each year and have a blast. We all have a good time and enjoy each others company (not speaking for the 15 year olds of course.) The family is growing and spreading out and I hope we can continue this tradition. Sorry  Anyway.... Back to the tourney.


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 26, 2008)

All right dang it! I couldn't take it any longer I haven't been able to shoot since Sunday but I figured what the heck. I grabbed 5 arrows, ran outside shot 5 times and this is what I got. Maybe I will shoot better next week when I get to warm up first or shoot worse


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 26, 2008)

*Let the humiliation begin*

Here is my effort.  At least I have room for improvement.  This is gonna be fun.  

This time I was shooting a Browning Olympic, 41# recurve with Easton Power Flight carbon arrows, about 365 grains.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a mighty fine group Scott!!!

SGADawg, no one should feel humiliated in the slightest. If you didn't lose an arrow you did good.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 26, 2008)

We've got some good shooters on here!!


----------



## ncsturkey (Jun 26, 2008)

DAS 57#,  CX 350,  660grain  6/26/08


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good shootin' ncsturkey!!!


----------



## SOS (Jun 26, 2008)

SGADawg....nuthin' wrong with that.  Your left and right is darn good and the up and down just takes time.  Looks like your top three were pretty consistent.  Just make sure you keep that bow arm up  on your follow through.

KEEP them Coming!!! 3 more days!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 26, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## deersled (Jun 26, 2008)

Martin X200=42 pts

had to take a few warms ups first...haha


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep em coming. Lots of arrows in the black makes for a lot of double lungers! Looks great guys.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, if you see only four holes in mine, there's a good reason for it. One arrow went painfully low! Oh well, I actually did a bit better than I thought I might. The funny thing is, one group immediately prior to shooting this target for score had four arrows in about a 2-1/2" group. Makes me sick...


By the way, if there is disagreement as to my score, fix it to whatever the "judge(s)" think is proper. I can see how some folks might say that two of my shots were shy of the next line.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


>



Great shooting for 2-3 weeks with the Bow

Keep it up, they will get tighter


----------



## SOS (Jun 26, 2008)

Hunterrs, check which target you printed against the link provided for next week.  Anyway, you'll be getting at least 5 more points cause you hit the outside ring at least once, maybe twice where you had it tacked to the target.  Great shooting for a newbie.  Raise that group about 4" and you'd really be in business....keep it up!  Steve


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## hogdgz (Jun 26, 2008)

Great shooting everyone!!!


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 27, 2008)

Ww got some sure 'nuff good shooters on this forum Good shooting fellas!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 27, 2008)

SOS said:


> Hunterrs, check which target you printed against the link provided for next week.  Anyway, you'll be getting at least 5 more points cause you hit the outside ring at least once, maybe twice where you had it tacked to the target.  Great shooting for a newbie.  Raise that group about 4" and you'd really be in business....keep it up!  Steve



I tried to tell the boy that we were shooting the wrong target and that a hit on the paper is a 5 but he wouldn't listen.  We will be shooting the right one next week.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 27, 2008)

Why can't we do this once a day?  I can't stand waiting 'til next week.............


----------



## SOS (Jun 27, 2008)

*Dennis's Entry*

The boy can shoot, now to teach him how to post photos


----------



## SOS (Jun 27, 2008)

22 have shot for score!!!  Let's keep it up!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2008)

Boy my shooting needs improving bad, but it's not as embarrasing as my gut in the pic!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 27, 2008)

Great shooting fella's, i got a feeling it gonna get better the longer we do this too.


----------



## SOS (Jun 27, 2008)

Dennis,

Did you read the rules?  No whining!  You came within a 1/2 inch of putting all 5 in the black.  You got the exact same score I did, and you know what an incredible shot I am..........you've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## Jeff Fortner (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok- I'm in.  Shot a couple practice arrows without the target to stretch out the limbs(mine- not the bow's).  Feathers were touching.  Put that black spot in front of me and I fell apart.  I used to have the same problem shooting Spots in England.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2008)

Good shooting Jeff


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 27, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> I tried to tell the boy that we were shooting the wrong target and that a hit on the paper is a 5 but he wouldn't listen.  We will be shooting the right one next week.



dont blame that on me
you have access to a printer too


----------



## SOS (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 28, 2008)

heres mine---------oh by the way i HATE black spots----!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 28, 2008)

*Setting myself for most improved.*

Here it is.  This is what happens when you spend your time remodeling your grandmother's house instead of shooting.  I think I've got my priorties in order, but I'm beginning to second guess myself.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 28, 2008)

rapidfire------- sweet looking arrows !


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comment.  Call Ron Laclaire and he will fix you up.  He sent me a dozen all spined at exactly 61# and for a good price too.  These are Autumn Legends.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

*I'll give a try*

It's a start. PSE Sequoia, about 50lbs @ 30"
If the outside ring counts 6: 21
If not: 9
Leaves room for improvement.
Thanks Al!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> It's a start. PSE Sequoia, about 50lbs @ 30"
> If the outside ring counts 6: 21
> If not: 9
> Leaves room for improvement.
> Thanks Al!



I score that a 32.   9 + 3x6 (18) +5 = 32 

Let me see now, this was the second or third time you have shot a trad bow?


----------



## SOS (Jun 28, 2008)

Jake,

It's a great start!  I'm seeing a sho-nuff 25 - maybe a 26 or 27 - depending if those on the upper left are touching the 6 ring line or not.....looks like at least one is for sure.  Like in any shooting match, if the diameter of the arrow cuts the line, the next highest counts.  Just a tear in the paper doesn't.   Dang nice group for a newbie...and for most experienced shooters as well!  Steve

Al - don't get confused - the arrow has to cut paper to count.  The only place there is room for guessing is where the 5/6 line doesn't print to the edge of the paper.  If it cuts paper, it scores.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 29, 2008)

Bump,  Don't want anyone to forget to enter their 1st week target today.  I know there a lot more of you out there that haven't entered.  

I'm using this as a learning experience and a motivator to practice on these 90+ afternoons.  Everybody wins!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2008)

SOS said:


> Al - don't get confused - the arrow has to cut paper to count.  The only place there is room for guessing is where the 5/6 line doesn't print to the edge of the paper.  If it cuts paper, it scores.



OK, gotcha.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, here's mine and Mr. T-Bug's.  We shot that Fun Shoot at Horse Creek yesterday (I'll post another thread about that later) came home, fell asleep and woke up about 8pm and ran outside to beat the weather so we could each post a score this week.

I guess we didn't do too bad considering we'd already shot almost 100 arrows in the heat earlier yesterday. 

Me 38






Jerome 30





Gotta find a better marker for next week and I shot at 15 yards as well.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think Jerome got a 31, not 30.

Good shootin' by both of you. T-bug, it wasn't that long ago we would have been scratching through the leaves and pinestraw looking for at least two of those five arras. As the feminist saying goes; "You've come a long way baby!!"


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 29, 2008)

T-Bug, I think rule 7-b says that you deduct 10 pts for pink fletching.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> T-Bug, I think rule 7-b says that you deduct 10 pts for pink fletching.




You got a problem with pink?


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 29, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> You got a problem with pink?




No Maam


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here is mine..... one word of advice......don't change bows in the middle of this thing.......LOL.....thursday i shot a 44 with one recurve then yesterday i got another one in trade that i like better.......LOL.....the reason there are only 3 arrows is thats all i have to match this bow for now.


----------



## gblrklr (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, here's mine.  These arrows shoot a lot better than the plastic vaned cheapies that I bought last week.  They are the Gold Tip blems from Sipsey River that John recommended.  The bow is the Brackenbury that I bought from Kirby999  a couple of weeks ago.  It had just stopped raining : so the targets are a little wet.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's my son Landon's week 1 target.  He's 10, so he's shooting Youth.

Score:  35


----------



## SOS (Jun 29, 2008)

gblrklr,

That Brack was pretty, amazing what well tuned arrows will do!          Looking like some scary tight groups in the making from a new shooter - Congrats.

*Alright, everyone else!  Pretty dang dark out there right now....hope you shot        and are getting around to posting your targets!* 

29 shooters is what I have so far!  Well done!~


----------



## SOS (Jun 29, 2008)

I stand corrected, Landon makes thirty!  Got some killer kids shooting!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2008)

Bump for easy access.


----------

